# Turkish Walnut/Ivory & Horn



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Thought I'd put one of my enclosed reed calls together and see what ya'll think. It has a Turkish Walnut barrel with a Hippo Ivory bead. The mouth piece is o-ring fitted, made from Hippo ivory as well and for an accent I inserted some Buffalo horn, then drilled it and inserted Hippo Ivory again.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

That's one beautiful call!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Jealous........ You certainly have perfected CA finish also. For folks that don't know... it is not easy to do. It takes some real touch. Nice work Brad


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Sweet! Pretty as a chess piece!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very very nice !!


----------

